# Ulysse Nardin Appreciation Thread



## mp_chronorides

Hi All,

I wanted to share some pics I've snapped on 3 of my favorite UN watches so far. The details on these things are nuts! Show me some of your best UN pics!


----------



## RetiredKarlMarx

mp_chronorides said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to share some pics I've snapped on 3 of my favorite UN watches so far. The details on these things are nuts! Show me some of your best UN pics!
> 
> View attachment 16040865
> 
> View attachment 16040866
> 
> View attachment 16040868
> 
> View attachment 16040869
> 
> View attachment 16040870
> 
> View attachment 16040871
> 
> View attachment 16040873
> 
> View attachment 16040874
> 
> View attachment 16040872


Great pictures! The media and this forum completely ignore UN, but I think they get an undeserved bad reputation due to some design trends they chased in the early 2000s. While my wrist size can't accommodate most of their stuff, I will always have a soft spot for the brand due to my dad's collection. He has a few cool ones, including a platinum perpetual calendar that looks amazing!

PS: Love that winding rotor!


----------



## mp_chronorides

RetiredKarlMarx said:


> Great pictures! The media and this forum completely ignore UN, but I think they get an undeserved bad reputation due to some design trends they chased in the early 2000s. While my wrist size can't accommodate most of their stuff, I will always have a soft spot for the brand due to my dad's collection. He has a few cool ones, including a platinum perpetual calendar that looks amazing!
> 
> PS: Love that winding rotor!


Thanks and agreed! I'm still relatively young in the watch collecting game (I've had a bunch of Omega, Panerais, Breitling, Tudor, and UN) but these UNs have been my favorite and most complimented from others.


----------



## inculpable

Very nice! What's that blue UN chrono OP?


----------



## mp_chronorides

inculpable said:


> Very nice! What's that blue UN chrono OP?


Thanks! That would be the 263-97LE-3C reference.


----------



## inculpable

Hahah. I guess there were multiple blue chronos. I meant the one at the end, with those very interesting hands and the 4:30 date window


----------



## dalstott

mp_chronorides said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to share some pics I've snapped on 3 of my favorite UN watches so far. The details on these things are nuts! Show me some of your best UN pics!
> 
> View attachment 16040865
> 
> View attachment 16040866
> 
> View attachment 16040868
> 
> View attachment 16040869
> 
> View attachment 16040870
> 
> View attachment 16040871
> 
> View attachment 16040873
> 
> View attachment 16040874
> 
> View attachment 16040872


Here are a few shots on mine. Bought new in 2002 for $2500. Not many around.


----------



## mp_chronorides

dalstott said:


> Here are a few shots on mine. Bought new in 2002 for $2500. Not many around.
> 
> View attachment 16041269
> 
> 
> View attachment 16041270
> 
> 
> View attachment 16041271


Stunning!


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Very cool! I am a bourbon guy for sure! The gold watch which model is that?
The 31k marine chronometer?


----------



## mp_chronorides

YoungFatherTime said:


> Very cool! I am a bourbon guy for sure! The gold watch which model is that?
> The 31k marine chronometer?


The ref on that gold one is 265-90-3C/92.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

Wow I thought I loved UN before.... But now 

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelvin0628

That is such a beautiful piece I like that blue style.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorado0359

Ulysse Nardin Annual Chronograph, my hands down favorite brand!


----------



## brandth

Dorado0359 said:


> Ulysse Nardin Annual Chronograph, my hands down favorite brand!
> 
> View attachment 16435618


Beautiful watch!


----------



## watchmetoo

Newly in love with Ulysse Nardin, especially with the maxi marine 43mm on my wrist


----------



## Burgo27

Here's






a snap of my UN


----------



## dubhead




----------



## watchmetoo

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16492693
> 
> 
> View attachment 16492694


Pro shots right there. Nice


----------



## Burgo27

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16492693
> 
> 
> View attachment 16492694


are those cigars -


----------



## brandon\

A UN is one of my grails. Like a legit grail. As in I will probably never ever even be in the same room as one of these, let alone own one. 

The Grand Deck Marine Tourbillon.


----------



## dubhead

Burgo27 said:


> are those cigars -


I sent my wife to Cuba with her girlfriends and she got me a bunch of those…and rum. Lots of rum.


----------



## Ben_Jammin_1006

brandon\ said:


> A UN is one of my grails. Like a legit grail. As in I will probably never ever even be in the same room as one of these, let alone own one.
> 
> The Grand Deck Marine Tourbillon.


You're gonna need to explain this one to me. Does it only tell the minutes and does it swoop back to zero every hour? Or I'm guessing the date wheel is actually an hour wheel. Nonetheless extremely complex looking. I'd be very nervous to jostle those strings with everyday movement


----------



## watchmetoo

Ok now that dial says “I’m trying too hard to be different in a weird kinda way” I’ll stick with my Maxi Marine and call it good ;-)


----------



## watchmetoo

Ok now that dial says “I’m trying too hard to be different in a weird kinda way” I’ll stick with my Maxi Marine and call it good ;-)


----------



## Burgo27

dubhead said:


> I sent my wife to Cuba with her girlfriends and she got me a bunch of those…and rum. Lots of rum.


good women you have there


----------



## [BOBO]

Some really nice pieces just released by UN.








Freak X 43mm


The Freak X model doesn’t feature a conventional dial but a decorative movement plate integrating the minute gear train here fully “razzle dazzled” Limited to 30 pieces, the watch is available in titanium with a black DLC case and a black openwork rubber (2303-270LE-9A-RAZZLE/0A)




www.ulysse-nardin.com


----------



## Doctor Um

Thought I’d grow this thread with my white gold perpetual GMT that I appreciate more every time I wear it!


----------



## Jordanasm




----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

mp_chronorides said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to share some pics I've snapped on 3 of my favorite UN watches so far. The details on these things are nuts! Show me some of your best UN pics!
> 
> View attachment 16040865
> 
> View attachment 16040866
> 
> View attachment 16040868
> 
> View attachment 16040869
> 
> View attachment 16040870
> 
> View attachment 16040871
> 
> View attachment 16040873
> 
> View attachment 16040874
> 
> View attachment 16040872


nice watches


----------



## Joshua Adams (WoTX)

Doctor Um said:


> Thought I’d grow this thread with my white gold perpetual GMT that I appreciate more every time I wear it!
> 
> View attachment 16644127
> 
> 
> View attachment 16644131
> 
> 
> View attachment 16644132
> 
> 
> View attachment 16644134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16644137
> 
> 
> View attachment 16644136
> 
> 
> View attachment 16644135


blue and white looks nice


----------

